# Fruit Flies were to get them



## Dartania (Sep 22, 2005)

Anybody knows good place to get cheap fruit flie cultures, all ready started.


----------



## Ian (Sep 22, 2005)

www.livefoods.co.uk Excellent cultures, always have been, top notch service. Also, check out the other feedback section.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

